# Ammo for Taurus 24/7 Pro in 9mm



## geraldsdad76 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just recently bought a Taurus 24/7 pro DS in 9mm. I have seen opinions all over the place as to what type ammo to use. I wanted to know more than anything if this particular gun can use the +p and +p+ type ammo without voiding the warranty. I like to use standard Winchester 115gr FMJ for range and general practice but wanted a little more bang and stopping power for personnal defense. Any thoughts on this? I apologize in advance if this has been answered elswhere in the forums I just couldn't find it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

geraldsdad76 said:


> I just recently bought a Taurus 24/7 pro DS in 9mm. I have seen opinions all over the place as to what type ammo to use. I wanted to know more than anything if this particular gun can use the +p and +p+ type ammo without voiding the warranty. I like to use standard Winchester 115gr FMJ for range and general practice but wanted a little more bang and stopping power for personnal defense. Any thoughts on this? I apologize in advance if this has been answered elswhere in the forums I just couldn't find it. Thanks for the feedback.


for the range a winchester white box or remington UMC is a great cheap round. For personal defense I typically just go with a Hornaday Critical Defense.


----------

